# Boutique and Used Gear Dealer (guitars, Amps & effects)



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Howdy,

I am Scott and I run Axe... And You Shall Receive | The finest selection of Boutique and Vintage Guitar Effects, Guitars and Amplifiers

I carry *Alexander Pedals, Baroni Lab, Beetronics, Benson Amps, Big Tone Music Brewery, Caroline Guitar Company, Cooper fX, Cusack Music, Damnation Audio, Disaster Area Designs, Fairfield Circuitry, FoxGear Pedals, Frost Giant Electronics, Fuzzrocious Pedals, GFI System, Greenhouse Effects, Greer Amps, Gurus Pedals, Haunted Labs, Hilbish Design, IdiotBox Effects, JET Pedals, Mastery Bridges, Mojo Hand, Montreux Pedals, Rainger FX, Red Panda, Spaceman Effects, Stringjoy, Subdecay, ThorpyFX, Tortuga Effects, Wren and Cuff Pedals, WMD and Zander Circuitry* and many others.

I also have lots of older stuff and I love to do trade and partial trade deals.

I just joined up here and it looks like as pretty good place. I have spent alot of my on-line internets geekage time at the HC and Xhcfx forums, but I will try to pop in here from time to time as well.

If you want multiple items, i always try to put together a better deal.

Even if you are looking for something I don't carry, feel free to drop me a line as I might know where you can get it cheapest. i am always happy to yak about gear.

If you visit my website, please sign up for my newsletter. I put it out about twice a month and I always try and included special subscriber only deals in the content of the newsletter.

*On effects pedals, I can offer free shipping to any member here. Just mention this post when you email me.*

Thanks for reading.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Me and Mike Robinson from Myrareguitars.com have a great promotion thing going on that pairs his newly updated Savannah Semi-hollow with a free BYOC pedal Kit.

You can check out the details here:

http://www.myrareguitars.com/byoc.html

It is a pretty good deal if you are interested in either.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got an order of BYOC Vibrato VB-2 clone kits on the way here if anyone has been looking forward to getting one. All the sea-sick goodness with no of the soul-robbing tonesuckery of the original boss pedal.  

Drop me an email for details.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Just got an order of BYOC Vibrato VB-2 clone kits on the way here if anyone has been looking forward to getting one. All the sea-sick goodness with no of the soul-robbing tonesuckery of the original boss pedal.
> 
> Drop me an email for details.


The kits are sold out. No indication of when a 2nd run will happen, but I will post here when I find out.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Scott is a super guy to deal with. I've bought a few things and done a trade or 2 with him. He's always been friendly, up front and shipped things promptly.


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

+1 

I've only done one deal with him, and wouldn't hesitate to deal with him again!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks guys! :wave: :food-smiley-004: :wave:


----------



## stratasaurus (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah +1 from me too. Bought a Diamond Compressor and a BYOC Tonebender from Scott. Great service and quick delivery.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

stratasaurus said:


> Yeah +1 from me too. Bought a Diamond Compressor and a BYOC Tonebender from Scott. Great service and quick delivery.


Thanks! :thanks5qx: :smilie_flagge17: :thanks5qx: 

Glad you dug the pedals!

BTW, Keith just passed along all the Pre-built BYOC business to us. I have my tech scrambling to build a bunch of kits up.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

i've been visiting Ur website for some time. 
i get so far and then my eyes glaze over. i think it's 'cuz i'm old and am used to old skool bricks and mortar. U gots some cool stuff, tho'.
are U in hammertown, er, hamilton?


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> i've been visiting Ur website for some time.
> i get so far and then my eyes glaze over. i think it's 'cuz i'm old and am used to old skool bricks and mortar. U gots some cool stuff, tho'.
> are U in hammertown, er, hamilton?


:wave: Howdy :wave: 

The website is a little harder on the eyes :smile: 

I am about 20 minutes west in Brantford.

Drop me an email and I can send you my phone # if you need any info that is not on the website. If you prefer to check something out in person that is cool with me. I have a decent rig set up here that you could demo stuff thru'.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

schweet.
i see that U have some metasonix stuff.
i love my 'agonizer' and 'butt probe'.
now i'm looking at the TM-5 and some of their other stuff.
not for the meek and mild, but i LOVE his stuff.
zachary vex, too.
any other 'interesting' stuff i may be missing?


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> schweet.
> i see that U have some metasonix stuff.
> i love my 'agonizer' and 'butt probe'.
> now i'm looking at the TM-5 and some of their other stuff.
> ...


I could likely go on forever, but if you dig the Meta stuff, you will love the Troubled Variance stuff. Also, the catalinbread Teaser stallion is killer. The Mid-Fi electronics Pitch Pirate is pretty amazing too. The Effector 13 stuff is worth a look as well if you dig the more radical noisemakers.

Let me know via email what Metasonix stuff you might want, and I will try to work you up some nice prices. I take trades as well.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Lovepedal stuff now available*

Howdy,

Just got my first shipment of Lovepedal pedals (http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#Lovepedal).

I am very impressed with them. I have limited stock, but will be re-ordering right away. I am real happy to be able to offer them up in Canada.

If you are interested, please drop me an email at [email protected]

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have been getting alot of emails lately from people that are surprised to find out that there are some people selling high end gear north of the border, so i figured I would give this a bump :wave: 

Axe...and you shall recieve (http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com)

has been slinging vintage and boutique gear up in Canada for longer than i care to remember (Late-80's IIRC). I carry tonnes of boutique pedals and some neat guitars and amps too. If you need anything, drop me an email. Even if I don't carry it, i may be able to refer you to someone who will treat you right.

We are also the Canadian distro and official Pre-builder for B.Y.O.C. Pedals.

Last but not least! I love to trade gear. I collect older Japanese made guitars (Ibanez, Yamaha, Burny, greco, Tokai etc.) and crazy older effects pedals.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

mingo said:


> +1
> 
> I've only done one deal with him, and wouldn't hesitate to deal with him again!


+1 from me too. Scott is excellent to deal with - service is above and beyond! Highest recommendation!!!

Cheers,
B


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am really interested in your stuff, but I have to be %100 honest and say your site is one of the worst I have ever seen. I find it impossible to shop for anything on it and I am sure I don't even know a fraction of the stuff you carry because of the site. And I am sure others are in the same vote. Again, I am not trying to be rude in any way I am just trying to be helpful.

You have great taste in music by the way  . I checked out your links section and it's like looking in a mirror heh.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Rhythmeister said:


> +1 from me too. Scott is excellent to deal with - service is above and beyond! Highest recommendation!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> B


Thanks, man :food-smiley-004: 

It was my pleasure dealing with you!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I am really interested in your stuff, but I have to be %100 honest and say your site is one of the worst I have ever seen. I find it impossible to shop for anything on it and I am sure I don't even know a fraction of the stuff you carry because of the site. And I am sure others are in the same vote. Again, I am not trying to be rude in any way I am just trying to be helpful.
> 
> You have great taste in music by the way  . I checked out your links section and it's like looking in a mirror heh.


Funny how many people on the internets have the same great taste in music, but locally, there are so very few people who have any idea who half the bands I like are. It is wild really. It makes for a small world 

I hear you about the website, and I am getting a revised version together. Many people dig it the way it is, but I can understand how some find it frustrating. It really isn't that treacherously laid out, if you give it a chance, but hey if you are super busy or have dial-up internet I can see how it might trip you up. There is a lot of stuff listed and it will be a little cluttered no matter how I structure it.

Kind of a bummer if you can't be bothered sorting through it. Most of my prices are competitive with the larger US retailers with cheaper shipping and no duty/tax issues. I generally eat the tax for any Canuck customers. Quite a few items I carry, I carry exclusively, so you won't even have a chance to buy it elsewhere.

Bottom line for me, is that an updated website is a priority, but not my # 1. My main priority is providing a high level of service to the customers I have. I don't have shopping cart set-ups yet, partly because I like to have some contact with the customer to ensure that what they are buying is right for their rig, tone etc. If that is losing me tonnes of customers, I won't know until I change the site.

If there is something you are looking for but don't want to wade thru' the mess, just drop me an email or phone call and I can tell you immediately what you need to know.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just a quick heads up. I have some Lovepedal stuff in stock right now if anyone is looking for white Dragon's, Karls or eternities. It tends to go quick when I get it in, so I thought I would let you all know :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am carrying Empress Effects Tap-tempo tremolo now. Great pedal by a canuck builder.

It is listed here:

Empress Effects


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Holiday Shipping Reminder from axeandyoushallreceive.com*

For those of you who are dropping Xmas gift hints with your significant others, also remind them that shipping arrival times get sketchier the closer we get to Xmas.

I am pretty well stocked with Pedals right now, so availability should not be an issue for the most part.

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/

It blows me away how many cool wives and GF's you guys have. Very kool that they support your GAS.  My wife never bought me any gear evar  If you think they might have trouble negotiating my old school website, let them know that they can just email me directly at:

[email protected]


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Coming soon:

New Effector 13 pedals

Euthymia effects

M.A.D. Effects

All orders are on their way to us and should be ready for sale likely next week.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

We also deal Dr. Scientist now!

Their Reverb pedal is the best I have used.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just added a wicked line of Pickups (Tele, strat and P90) from Budz. Possibly the nicest Tele pickups I have used.

Also, new pedals from Catalinbread, Subdecay, E13.

For the DIY'ers out there, the BYOC Octavia is now available. It is perfect!


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm sure you have a lot of good stuff on your site, but I can't bear to wade through it. Please don't take this personally, but it's quite possibly the worst non-personal use site I've ever seen in my life. 

I bet if you put a little work into organizing it and/or changing the colours and fonts to make it more readable you could get a lot more new customers. As it is right now, it's super unprofessional looking. In fact, for the longest time I thought you were a scammer until I saw you on here and eBay.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

nine said:


> I'm sure you have a lot of good stuff on your site, but I can't bear to wade through it. Please don't take this personally, but it's quite possibly the worst non-personal use site I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> I bet if you put a little work into organizing it and/or changing the colours and fonts to make it more readable you could get a lot more new customers. As it is right now, it's super unprofessional looking. In fact, for the longest time I thought you were a scammer until I saw you on here and eBay.


No offense taken. I know it is crummy. It is being re-designed right now.

To be honest, most of my customers come to me via word of mouth. I am not looking to take on Long and McQuade. 

I like a little more hands on approach with customers and most seem to appreciate it.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Cool. I can't wait to see the new site.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

nine said:


> Cool. I can't wait to see the new site.


Thanks.:food-smiley-004: 

I am taking the guy who is working on it out to the Heaven and Hell :rockon2: show in TO on Thurs. Hopefully, he is making some headway. I will make sure I post something here when it gets finished.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just in case you don't gets my newsletter spam, Here is even more spam. :wave: 

If you have been wanting to try out some of the Righteous Tones Pedals, I have some wicked, almost stupid deals on them. The Manufacturer is giving some of them a serious facelift soon (Rumor is that they will be stainless steel) , so he authorized me to blow out the last of the existing stuff out. 

Anyway, The Fang, Jack and Slinger all have temp. price drops to $65US (from $89US). The Dual Looper is down to $59US. They are all really nice pedals and a good deal even at full price. I really love the Fang for Metal tones. One of the Best pedals I have used for Metal IMHO. Srsly resonant!!

There are not many left of each model, so I figured I would give the head's up here.

Also, in the deep discount dept:

- I got a few Catalinbread teaser stallions going for $125US plus shipping.

- I got a few Catalinbread SPP's left that are going for $109US plus shipping.

- I got a couple SubDecay Flying Tomato Fuzzes (BB style box) for only $125US plus shipping.

Might be some other decent deals coming up soon also. I will try to give you a head's up on them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey sh333, I don't know a ton about pedals so maybe you can help. I have never really had a need for any, but I was curious if there is a pedal that has both reverb and delay on it (more of a slapback delay). I'd like something that that to hook up to my Tweed Super for the Surf and Rockabilly stuff I play.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Hey sh333, I don't know a ton about pedals so maybe you can help. I have never really had a need for any, but I was curious if there is a pedal that has both reverb and delay on it (more of a slapback delay). I'd like something that that to hook up to my Tweed Super for the Surf and Rockabilly stuff I play.


There are pedals that do that, such as the boss RV-3, but most of them are junk IMHO 

The only reverb pedal on the market that I am happy with is the Dr. scientist Radical Red reverberator. If you got one of those and then built yourself a BYOC DD-80 Delay, you would have some pretty sweet Reverb and Slapback delay sounds on tap.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Righteous Tones Pedals Limited Time Sale*

If you have been wanting to try out some of the Righteous Tones Pedals, I have some wicked, almost stupid deals on them. The Manufacturer is giving some of them a serious facelift soon.

Anyway, The Fang, Jack and Slinger all have temp. price drops to $65US (from $89US). The Dual Looper is down to $59US. They are all really nice pedals and a good deal even at full price. I really love the Fang for Metal tones. One of the Best pedals I have used for Metal IMHO. Srsly resonant!!

Just email me if you want one. I can email you some sound samples if you want.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Getting real low on fangs and Jacks, but I have some slingers and RT loopers left.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just started dealing Matamp.

These amps are insane. I have adopted a 1224 as my number 1 amp and it is kicking my butt :rockon2: By far the most versatile amp I have played thru'.

Expensive, but well worth the dough IMHO.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Fangs and Jacks are gone, but there are still a few Slingers and RT Loopers left.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok, Slingers are gone also. Only RT loopers are left.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Howdy, Just got a shipment of Lovepedal and D*A*M. they have been backordered forever it seems.

Also, I have American edition (larger enclosures :smile catalinbread semaphores and SCOD's in stock in case you find the small catalinbread pedals too small for your clumsy feet:

Catalinbread pedals


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Also, I have American edition (larger enclosures :smile catalinbread semaphores and SCOD's in stock in case you find the small catalinbread pedals too small for your clumsy feet:
> 
> Catalinbread pedals


That's hilarious. Any pics of the bigger enclosures? My feet aren't that fat but Docs do impede your stomping accuracy...


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

iaresee said:


> That's hilarious. Any pics of the bigger enclosures? My feet aren't that fat but Docs do impede your stomping accuracy...


Nic has a great sense of humor 

Here is what they look like:


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

I was wondering about the Mighty Mouse RAT clone. It says on the site that you can substitute the Vintage setting for the Turbo setting. I was wondering if it would be possible to substitute the Big boost for the Turbo, giving me the Vintage, Turbo, and overdrive settings. Would that be possible? I'd pay extra for it if it is, and I'd come pick it up (I'm in Scarborough). Let me know, Thanks.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Agata0023 said:


> I was wondering about the Mighty Mouse RAT clone. It says on the site that you can substitute the Vintage setting for the Turbo setting. I was wondering if it would be possible to substitute the Big boost for the Turbo, giving me the Vintage, Turbo, and overdrive settings. Would that be possible? I'd pay extra for it if it is, and I'd come pick it up (I'm in Scarborough). Let me know, Thanks.


Hi, due to the nature of the circuit and PCB, We can only subsititute the Turbo setting for the Vintage setting. Sorry


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

There is a mod with diagram on the BYOC DIY site for what you ask but !!! it involves inserting another small circuit board . I have done the mod on my Mouse and it does have a nice variety of tones, vintage,turbo and all out mayhem ( no clipping)


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd be damn interested on getting my hands on something like that....how much was it overall for everything?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Parts were minimal, had the laying around but the labour was a couple hours. 
Most of the costs would be time involved in doing it.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Just chiming in as another person who has done a few deals with Scott for new and used pedals and BYOC kits. He's the best. Always affordable, quick, and professional. The best gear you've ever heard from the worst site you've ever seen.

Seriously Scott, The site is ugly, but it has grown on me. I don't know if I could take it if it went pretty. It's got its own charm.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Just chiming in as another person who has done a few deals with Scott for new and used pedals and BYOC kits. He's the best. Always affordable, quick, and professional. The best gear you've ever heard from the worst site you've ever seen.
> 
> Seriously Scott, The site is ugly, but it has grown on me. I don't know if I could take it if it went pretty. It's got its own charm.


:wave:

Thanks man.

the new website thing will happen eventually, but until then it will be staying proudly fugly :banana::smilie_flagge17::banana:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Just recently got my Dr. Scientist Radical Red Reverberator from Scott and I love it! Thanks for the quick email responses and great service!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> Just recently got my Dr. Scientist Radical Red Reverberator from Scott and I love it! Thanks for the quick email responses and great service!


thanks :wave:

That Reverb is great. I am using one in my own rig as well. So is Colin Cripps (Kathleen Edwards, Jim Cuddy, Crash Vegas etc.) and Colin knows teh tone :smile:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Big BYOC pedal kit sale is on!*

Many :smilie_flagge17: customers have been inquiring about when the next big BYOC sale was happening. Just a quick heads up to let you know that it is pretty much Last call for the "Buy 3 kits and receive a free kit" sale. The end of August signals the end of the sale. As an extra bonus, you can now choose the OctaveFuzz, Large Beaver or the Tremolo as your free kit. All kits are in stock.

Details are here:

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#BYOC

Also, If you are not comfortable building your own, please feel free to order pre-built kits here. Same deal applies, but you will have to add a little extra money to cover the cost of the pre-build of the free kit. You can email me for the details.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

So...the "Buy 3 kits and receive a free BYOC Tremolo free" is set to continue until the end of August. I am really pleased to say that there are now two more kits that have just been released in time to include in the sale. 

1st NEW KIT: THE SHREDDER

Based on the Marshall Shredmaster. People have been asking for this kit for a while. The originals started fetching $200+ on eBay mostly due to Jonny Greenwood from Radiohead sporting one. The BYOC kit is true bypass and almost half the size of the original. Also, there doesn't seem to be many boutique offerings of the Shredmaster, so the BYOC kit is definitely the way to go if you want an improved version of the Shredmaster. 

2nd NEW KIT: THE ARMSTRONG TWIN

This pedal features two great Dan Armstrong favorites in one small box. The Orange Squeezer and the Green Ringer. 

If you are familiar with the BYOC Triboost, the BYOC Armstrong Twin is very similar in layout. The volume knob and toggle switch only affect the pedal when in compressor mode. When you turn the 3 way rotary switch so that the LED is orange, it is in the compressor mode. This compressor is some what lo-fi, but in a very cool way (Cool enough for Jeff "Skunk" Baxter, Loggins!). It has just the slightest bit of clipping which gives it a nice warmth without being annoying and it's very squishy. The toggle switch allows for fast, normal, and slow attack while in compressor mode. 

When you turn the rotary switch to the green light, it is in the green ringer mode. The green ringer is an odd effect. Definitely an octave up effect along with a sort of psuedo ring mod effect too. It's very hard to explain. It has to be heard to be appreciated.

When you turn the rotary switch to the blue light, both the compressor and ringer are on at the same time with the compressor in front. Pretty Slick, Eh?. 

Kit prices are listed here. Keep in mind that you can get more than one free Tremolo. You get one free Tremolo kit for every three kits you buy...and yes, the Wah Drop-in kit counts as a full kit. 

Keep in mind, that if you are not comfortable building your own, please feel free to order pre-built kits here. Same deal applies, but you will have to add a little extra money to cover the cost of the pre-build of the free kit.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just a heads-up bump to let you know the sale got extended to the end of August. :wave:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just a quick heads up to let you know that it is pretty much Last call for the "Buy 3 kits and receive a free kit" sale. The end of August signals the end of the sale. As an extra bonus, you can now choose the OctaveFuzz, Large Beaver or the Tremolo as your free kit. All kits are in stock.

Details are here:

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#BYOC

Thanks!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just a reminder that I often float really wicked limited time and quantity deals to my newsletter subscribers. For example. Last month's deal was Keeley compressors at 20% off.

You can sign up to receive the newsletter here at the top of the page:

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/

I will be revising the butt-ugly website very soon. :banana:


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

sh333 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> the new website thing will happen eventually, but until then it will be staying proudly fugly :banana::smilie_flagge17::banana:


Please don't ever change the big list of gear!!!!!!!!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Warren said:


> Please don't ever change the big list of gear!!!!!!!!


It will still be a Big list of gear, but it will be getting a bit of facelift I am afraid. The time has come, even though many of my long time customers have forbidden me to change it :smile:


----------



## Stereoface (Feb 21, 2007)

Scott is the Maaan 
I used to get a lot of stuff from him... He's the best G.A.S Relief in Canada. I've still got unheard of stuff from this guy- like 3 grand worth ahaha.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Stereoface said:


> Scott is the Maaan
> I used to get a lot of stuff from him... He's the best G.A.S Relief in Canada. I've still got unheard of stuff from this guy- like 3 grand worth ahaha.



Thanks man :wave:

Are you getting the wacked out weather that we are down here? I walked the kids to school today and the sky was literall pitch black to the north and clear and blue to the South. It kinda creeped me out honestly.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Effector 13 X-mas clear-out*

These all need to go:

Effector 13 Never Drive Plus $145.00 
Effector 13 NoFi (Static Yellow) $130.00 
Effector 13 NoFi (Chaos Brown) $130.00 
Effector 13 Punch Love Plus $sold out
Effector 13 Rocket $sold out
Effector 13 Soda Meiser Plus $sold out
Effector 13 Sucka Punch $sold out
Effector 13 Super Tri-Fuzz $165.00 
Effector 13 Synth Mangler $sold out 
Effector 13 Torn’s Peaker $125 
Effector 13 Torn's Peaker Plus $Sold out
Effector 13 Vintage Fuzz Maker (smooth) $100.00 
Effector 13 Vintage Fuzz Maker (harsh) $100.00 
Effector 13 Vintage Fuzz Maker Plus $sold out
Effector 13 White Spider $155.00 

These are all brand new in the box and I have more than one of each pedal in many cases. If you want one, please just drop me an email at sch333 at rogers dot com since I don't check teh PM systems very often.

These boxes are pretty wild sounding. :rockon2: You won't be getting any Gilmour/SRV/Clapton tones out of them 

Thanks!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

* Shipping is not included in the prices.

You can email me your shipping address to sch333 at rogers dot com and I will give you a quote on the shipping.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

edit'd to reflect sold-out items.

Also, Happy New year!!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Edit's again.

Almost all are gone now.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just a quick head's up to let you all know that we have a buy 3 get one free thing going for the B.Y.O.C. Pedal kits and Pre-builts:

http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#BYOC

http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/store/page1.html


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Finally got a bunch of Eventide Mod factors and Time factor pedals back in stock. I will do free shipping for Guitars Canada Forumites.

Drop me a line if you have been waiting for one. Thanks.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

nine said:


> I'm sure you have a lot of good stuff on your site, but I can't bear to wade through it. Please don't take this personally, but it's quite possibly the worst non-personal use site I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> I bet if you put a little work into organizing it and/or changing the colours and fonts to make it more readable you could get a lot more new customers. As it is right now, it's super unprofessional looking. In fact, for the longest time I thought you were a scammer until I saw you on here and eBay.


No, I love the site the way it is. It's retro. Please don't change a thing -- Tim at Retro-Sonic just updated his site with flash and sound and fading graphics and it's horrible. Keep it simple--and a bit ugly--Its all part of the charm.
There's always Musician's Friend if you want a slick, soulless, designed by business managers type of site.

Oh, and adding my voice to the Scott-is-a-fine-guy-to-deal-with thing.
Saving my pennies to buy some more.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

If only updating wouldn't involve entering everything twice I'd love to see a menu on the first page sort of like the HTML or Flash option on some sites that just says "Pretty" or "Ugly" and has a picture beside each to drive the point home.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> No, I love the site the way it is. It's retro. Please don't change a thing -- Tim at Retro-Sonic just updated his site with flash and sound and fading graphics and it's horrible. Keep it simple--and a bit ugly--Its all part of the charm.
> There's always Musician's Friend if you want a slick, soulless, designed by business managers type of site.
> 
> Oh, and adding my voice to the Scott-is-a-fine-guy-to-deal-with thing.
> Saving my pennies to buy some more.


Thanks man!

I am going to try and keep the site with a bit of soul, but make it easier to navigate etc.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> If only updating wouldn't involve entering everything twice I'd love to see a menu on the first page sort of like the HTML or Flash option on some sites that just says "Pretty" or "Ugly" and has a picture beside each to drive the point home.


I ran that past the web designer but there was no easy way to maintain each version as the new one is in Joomla.

Would be cool If it had that functionality.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

sh333 said:


> I ran that past the web designer but there was no easy way to maintain each version as the new one is in Joomla.
> 
> Would be cool If it had that functionality.


Joomla? Oh joy 
I inherited a site to maintain that had been made over in Joomla. Oi! (Normally, I'm very much a code it it in vi if possible kinda guy)
The look of the axe site always reminded me of the back pages of those late 70s music magazines; you know where you could mail order 'Anarchy' studded tartan bumflaps and bondage trousers with lots of zippers? Although your stuff is better quality :smilie_flagge17: 
Just please don't include auto-playing audio files though (like Tim's Retrosonic site). Usually listening to music anyway, then bam! It gets overlaid with someone playing 'Run Like Hell' to show off a delay pedal. (D*A*M's site used to be really annoying for that -- all those too loud razor fuzzes).


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Joomla? Oh joy
> I inherited a site to maintain that had been made over in Joomla. Oi! (Normally, I'm very much a code it it in vi if possible kinda guy)
> The look of the axe site always reminded me of the back pages of those late 70s music magazines; you know where you could mail order 'Anarchy' studded tartan bumflaps and bondage trousers with lots of zippers? Although your stuff is better quality :smilie_flagge17:
> Just please don't include auto-playing audio files though (like Tim's Retrosonic site). Usually listening to music anyway, then bam! It gets overlaid with someone playing 'Run Like Hell' to show off a delay pedal. (D*A*M's site used to be really annoying for that -- all those too loud razor fuzzes).


Is joomla going to suck? I am not real familiar with it as I have only ever used frontpage. I have to do the final updates for it and it is looking pretty daunting. 

No worries I would never jack autoplaying clips or songs onto the website. I find them most annoying also.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

sh333 said:


> Is joomla going to suck? I am not real familiar with it as I have only ever used frontpage. I have to do the final updates for it and it is looking pretty daunting.
> 
> No worries I would never jack autoplaying clips or songs onto the website. I find them most annoying also.


Nah, doesn't suck (it's actually quite good), especially compared to frontpage (does FP still default to backslashes in URLs?) -- it's just a bit of a shock to get handed a half-finished undocumented (badly designed) site and have to wade through menus to find things. I'm an old unix-head so always default to the gnu toolkit to get anything done and menus get in the way. I'm more of a vi and mod_python man myself. If I wanted a cumbersome framework that got in the way I'd use PHP  
Glad to hear about the audio clips.

I like the site the way it is. Guess I miss something about the 90s kjdr


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

*Pedals*

Scott is a stand up guy, and knows his gear.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Scott,

Do you sell BYOC PCB's?


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

dnoseworth said:


> Scott is a stand up guy, and knows his gear.


Thanks, Man :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

erikm5150 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Do you sell BYOC PCB's?


Yes, I do. I have lots in stock, but not a complete selection. generally for pcb's I special order them in for people. What ones did you want?


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Yes, I do. I have lots in stock, but not a complete selection. generally for pcb's I special order them in for people. What ones did you want?


That's great!
I'm just interested in one for now -- the mouse (RAT) PCB.
Do you have that in stock? if you do, i'd lke to buy one.
Thanks!


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Psychedelic Site Man!*

Dear Scott,

Don't apologize for your site man I like it and the colors made me think of my black light on velour poster days in the 70's. See my thread in the Dealer Forum for my info.

Scotty

No Fret Music

Rock Well Canada

sdsre:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

erikm5150 said:


> That's great!
> I'm just interested in one for now -- the mouse (RAT) PCB.
> Do you have that in stock? if you do, i'd lke to buy one.
> Thanks!



I have one in stock. Please email ([email protected]) me your shipping address and I will get back to you with a total etc.

Thanks.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

fretman57 said:


> Dear Scott,
> 
> Don't apologize for your site man I like it and the colors made me think of my black light on velour poster days in the 70's. See my thread in the Dealer Forum for my info.
> 
> ...


Thanks Man,

BTW, Did you get my email with respect to the most recent Dealer price list for the stuff I distro here in Canada? I sent it out on the 10th.

I would love to set you up as a dealer out there.

Scott


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got a bunch of new pedals in stock form theSyle, rock and roll workshop and cusack Music. Also, re-stock from Phoenix electronics just arrvied in case you were one of thepeople waiting on it.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*BYOC Pre-built Sale*

Howdy folks,

Just wanted to point out that I am running a sale on the Pre-built BYOC pedals right now.

I have dropped prices pretty much right across the board. If you are soldering iron challenged, here is opportunity to get some BYOC action without burning your hands or eye.

You can order them on-line here:

http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/store/page1.html

Brian builds them right in lovely Burlington, ON:

http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/Brian.htm


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just wanted to give an overdue kudos to Scott. :food-smiley-004:

I bought a Diamond J-Drive MK3 from him a little while back. Unfortunately it arrived DOA. Within no time at all Scott had arranged to ship it back to Diamond for free and get me a new one. Unfortunately for me Diamond was in the middle of setting up shop in a new location so there was a bit of a delay in getting the pedal back to me. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't an unreasonable delay I was just really looking forward to playing with the J-Drive so it felt like forever.

Anyways, I got the pedal back from Diamond and I have to admit that it totally kicks ass. What a great pedal. Canadian to boot. :smilie_flagge17: Well worth the wait.

So if your looking for a great OD check out Diamond. If you've been checking out Scott's website, shop with total confidence. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Ooops. Hope it didn't sound like I was dissing his website. I like it. Easy to find stuff with the "find" function of the browser. I check it out every week or so...right after and I restrict my browsers access to Paypal and IEMT's!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Just wanted to give an overdue kudos to Scott. :food-smiley-004:
> 
> I bought a Diamond J-Drive MK3 from him a little while back. Unfortunately it arrived DOA. Within no time at all Scott had arranged to ship it back to Diamond for free and get me a new one. Unfortunately for me Diamond was in the middle of setting up shop in a new location so there was a bit of a delay in getting the pedal back to me. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't an unreasonable delay I was just really looking forward to playing with the J-Drive so it felt like forever.
> 
> ...


Thanks man,

If I had just had any more in stock I could have swapped you in a minute, but you got my last one and they have been B/O'd for some time.

It is a great pedal all-around. Colin Cripps from Jim Cuddy's Band uses one religiously and that dude knows tone inside out.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> I'm local to Scott, (I've even been in the basement). Don't let the horrific website design turn you off.
> 
> Scott is, as they say in Yiddish, an allrightnik.


...and the basement is even more horrific than the website at most times


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> I was dissing the site. It is a good example of bad design out of control. I'm not saying anything here that I haven't said to Scott directly. He's been claiming for a few years to be a week or so away from launching a new site.......I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I am opening my wallet for some pedals tho'.


:banana:

It really is almost done. say 85% there.

Here is the mock-up site:

http://aaysr1001.axeandyoushallreceive.com/

I just have to get the automated checkout stuff straightened out, but things here have been too busy to do anything lately.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

sh333 said:


> :banana:
> 
> It really is almost done. say 85% there.
> 
> ...


I still like the old one. It doesn't look like web design is its main reason for being. I hate designy flashy web sites -- if I had my way I'd still be using lynx or maybe mosaic v1. Scott's site works great with lynx BTW
(so does the new one - kudos to your designer)


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I still like the old one. It doesn't look like web design is its main reason for being. I hate designy flashy web sites -- if I had my way I'd still be using lynx or maybe mosaic v1. Scott's site works great with lynx BTW
> (so does the new one - kudos to your designer)


Cool, Thanks.

My nephew did up the new site and a good bud of mine is going to do the final clean-up as soon as I get off my ass and get the inventory added to my automated checkout server thingy.

I am hoping that the new one will retain some of the fun attitude of the OG one


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

sh333 said:


> :banana:
> 
> It really is almost done. say 85% there.
> 
> ...


That's loads better! I really like it. Joomla-based from the template is my guess.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got the new Mad Professor pedals in stock. Insane pricy but they are really killer!!

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#MP

Also, got the foxrox pedals in stock again after a long drought.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> I was dissing the site. It is a good example of bad design out of control. I'm not saying anything here that I haven't said to Scott directly. He's been claiming for a few years to be a week or so away from launching a new site.......I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I am opening my wallet for some pedals tho'.


Since finding Scott local to me I deal with him pretty much exclusively for my pedals. Every pedal on my board came from him. He's a great guy to deal with and he really knows his stuff and is willing to take the time to explain everything you want to know.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Since finding Scott local to me I deal with him pretty much exclusively for my pedals. Every pedal on my board came from him. He's a great guy to deal with and he really knows his stuff and is willing to take the time to explain everything you want to know.


Hey Terry, :wave:

Thanks for the kind words. I do try my best to help.

Tone is such a personal thing for guitarists. It can be hard to narrow things down in many cases.

In your case, I have to say it is pretty easy because you research your decisions well and you usually have a real good idea of what you want before you get here. :smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Scott...sent a mail but not sure you received it!...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sh333 said:


> :banana:
> 
> It really is almost done. say 85% there.
> 
> ...




Wow, really professional, but miss something...mojo of the original design! Still love to surf on the old one!  I always discover something new and I always have to stop myself to buy it!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

al3d said:


> Hey Scott...sent a mail but not sure you received it!...


Hi:wave:

When did you send it? I am a little behind on email as we went and saw the Blue Man group last night in Hamilton. they were amazing. See them if you can!!!!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Wow, really professional, but miss something...mojo of the original design! Still love to surf on the old one!  I always discover something new and I always have to stop myself to buy it!


I know, man.

I am still trying to figure out how to build in the mojo. It may be impossible.

I still have not got round to completing the on-line purchase part of the site, so it may be pretty far down the line anyway.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

:


sh333 said:


> I still have not got round to completing the on-line purchase part of the site, so it may be pretty far down the line anyway.


Having an automated checkout will help with my compulsive buying syndrome : )
Seriously though it would be nice to have a total with tax and shipping included to remove the hassle of e mailing for quotes or purchases.

:banana:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

axestronomer said:


> :
> 
> Having an automated checkout will help with my compulsive buying syndrome : )
> Seriously though it would be nice to have a total with tax and shipping included to remove the hassle of e mailing for quotes or purchases.
> ...


exactly what I am thinking


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

You really are going to want to get two dedicated pedals.

Reverbs: digital's can be lame. The Dr Scientist is cool. The Verbzilla is not bad. I imagine the TC Electronics Nova Reverb is worth looking at, as is the new Hardwire reverb (it uses Lexicon algorithms!) But, you can get an actual spring reverb in a pedal!

Soulmate
Lanilei Reverb

As far as delays go... wow, are there a milion options.

A great analog option would be the MXR Carbon Copy. It was designed by the same man that built the much famed Way Huge effects. It's analogue, has moduation, and is very affordable... almost too good to be true. Plus, it's pretty! You really should give it a shot.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

ben_allison said:


> You really are going to want to get two dedicated pedals.
> 
> Reverbs: digital's can be lame. The Dr Scientist is cool. The Verbzilla is not bad. I imagine the TC Electronics Nova Reverb is worth looking at, as is the new Hardwire reverb (it uses Lexicon algorithms!) But, you can get an actual spring reverb in a pedal!
> 
> ...


I am thinking you may have crossposted this :food-smiley-004:, but actually, neither of those spring reverb pedals sound very good to my ear. The only pedal format spring reverb that has impressed me yet is the Demeter real Reverbulator. It is really killer!

I was incredibly unimpressed with the carbon copy also. The price point is great, but the tone was overwhelmingly meh.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got the Peterson Strobostomp2 true bypass pedal tuners in stock today.

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#peterson

They are killer.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I got more Foxrox pedals in stock again. Zim overdrives, hot silicon fuzzes and Octrons.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Still have a couple of each of the new Mad Professor pedals in stock:

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#MP

They are really musical little pedals I have to say.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Dr. scientist pedals are finally on their way here. everything should arrive early this week.

If you were on the waiting list for Reverberators and I have not contacted you yet please drop me an email ([email protected]). I think I emailed everyone but I would hate to have messed up and forgot someone.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

I will have a limited amount of the new Diamond vibratos available this week.

http://www.diamondpedals.com/products/vibrato.html

Looks to be somewhat killer!!

They are going for $289US.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Lots of B.Y.O.C. news!

1) 1 sec. analog delay is finally released!

2) Limited edition custom painted Pre-built Pedals now available!

3) B.Y.O.C. Winter Sale - Buy 2 Pedal Kits Get One Free!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got my stock of WMD pedals in this week.

They are pretty amazing!

http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#WMD

Free shipping for forum members!


----------



## WildJay (Mar 8, 2009)

Scott is an awesome seller of all things boutique.
I've recently purchased several pedals and a Tone King amplifier and couldn't be happier with the quality & service.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I just noticed today's buy a pre-built and get a free kit sale, cashed in on it just in time hehekkjuw


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> I just noticed today's buy a pre-built and get a free kit sale, cashed in on it just in time hehekkjuw


You and about 100 other people. The response was amazing.

We are going to have to work round the clock to crank them all out 

I hope you dig them!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

WildJay said:


> Scott is an awesome seller of all things boutique.
> I've recently purchased several pedals and a Tone King amplifier and couldn't be happier with the quality & service.


:wave:

Thanks!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

My first shipment of Eventide Pitch Factors shodul be here any day now!!!

Pitch factor demo!!!

Please email me to reserve one if you wish.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

sh333 said:


> My first shipment of Eventide Pitch Factors shodul be here any day now!!!
> 
> Pitch factor demo!!!
> 
> Please email me to reserve one if you wish.


Yikes, they arrived and it has been hard to pull myself away from them. really amazing box!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got the new Malekko Spring chicken reverbs in stock:

http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm#malekko

Truly amazing!! If you need some reverb for your non-reverb amp, this little box will do it.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Finally got my Keeley re-stock order in yesterday for those who have been patiently waiting.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got my wampler re-stock if you were waiting on anything. The new rockett pedals have arrvied also.

also, check out the new Montreux Knebworth for killer Marshall sounds!

I am way overloaded with used stuff right now, so until the end of Aug. you can get any in-stock *USED* item listed in the new arrivals page or the Big list page for half price when you buy an item of equal value (or greater value) at the listed price. Just drop me an email at [email protected] with your shipping address and which items you want and I will get back to you with a total. Please mention that you saw this deal here on the Guitars Canada forum.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I would love to check it out, but your site is still a complete mess. It either takes forever to load, or crashes the computer . . .

It would be great to buy from a board member but you make it too hard. There are a million online places to buy pedals so why would somebody bother navigating through your mess? Everyone's prices are about the same on new stuff, so why not go where things are neatly and efficiently organized.

I'm not trying to knock you (I know many guys here have said you are great to deal with) but as a business person you really need to address this. OTOH, your site has been like this for years so maybe you just don't care. Fair enough.

TG


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I would love to check it out, but your site is still a complete mess. It either takes forever to load, or crashes the computer . . .
> 
> It would be great to buy from a board member but you make it too hard. There are a million online places to buy pedals so why would somebody bother navigating through your mess? Everyone's prices are about the same on new stuff, so why not go where things are neatly and efficiently organized.
> 
> ...


The site is def. a mess, but to be honest, I have simply been too busy to get my new site all set up for automated purchase etc. I am not really having much trouble moving alot of product with the existing site, so the impetus to change it is not super urgent.

Not sure if you are surfing with a 386 :smile:, but I have never had any complaints about my site crashing a computer. Certainly, it loads slowly with some older computers and it is a clunker of a site, but it does the job.

My schtick here is not really a high level of impersonal "click and buy" service. I tend to work closely with the customer to ensure that they get what they actually need. Most people seem to dig that. If that is not something that you value or require, that is cool. Lots of people have their gear needs all sorted out and need no help (or at least believe that they need no help).

If you prefer, you can always call me at 519-512-0216. I can call you right back if it is long distance etc.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sh333 said:


> If you prefer, you can always call me at 519-512-0216. I can call you right back if it is long distance etc.



Now that type of service, right there, trumps a slick web site every time.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

I've purchased stuff from Scott before, and I'm absolutely certain I'll be ordering some more from him. Great service, amazing selection!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Were We Brave? said:


> I've purchased stuff from Scott before, and I'm absolutely certain I'll be ordering some more from him. Great service, amazing selection!


Thanks!:wave:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the website is kind of funky and cool, and how can you not like the avitar photo...right on!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I think the website is kind of funky and cool, and how can you not like the avitar photo...right on!


Thanks, :wave:

I am a huge fan of terry tate! as we all should be :smile:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Thanks, :wave:
> 
> I am a huge fan of terry tate! as we all should be :smile:


You know that's "The Cole-Train" in the Gears of War games too right? Adds to the fun. Terry Tate cleaning the house of outerworld mutants alongside you.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> You know that's "The Cole-Train" in the Gears of War games too right? Adds to the fun. Terry Tate cleaning the house of outerworld mutants alongside you.


I have never played that game. Maybe I should start! :smile:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll take a minute to offer some kudos to Scott and his business.

I asked him for some real newb, basic advice on drive pedals. He got back to me, within minutes, with some great advice, no condescension, and a great deal on the pedal he recommended - the Liquid Gain Hydra.

I not-so-subtly passed the info on to my wife as part of my Christmas wish list. I figured that as she knows even less about guitars than I do, won't possibly have the patience to navigate the website, was working out of town, and has no credit card, that I'd be getting a sweater for Christmas.

She contacted Scott, and he treated her like his best customer. They worked out payment and shipping, during a very busy time of year for all involved, and she was able to surprise me with a totally awesome, unexpected gift. And due to some misunderstanding, she overpaid for the pedal, and Scott put $20 in the box to reimburse her.

Great customer service, selection, pricing, and a class act to boot. I'm looking forward to more pedals, and I know where I'm going to get them!

--- D


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Duster! :thanks5qx:

I always dig when significant others care enough to buy gear for their loved ones. So many wives and girlfriends seem to curse the guitar addiction, it is very kool that your wife made the effort to get you something you really wanted


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Namm!!*

Just back from NAMM show. We added numerous lines including van amps, snazzy FX, Plush/Fuchs and Nic Huber guitars.

I spent the week with the Eastwood/airline team helping to man the booth etc. what a great bunch of people. we had a ball!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Folks,

I finally got some more Pitch Pirates and clari(not)s from Mid-fi electronics. I have emailed most of the people on the wait list, but if I missed you somehow, i do have a few unspoken for from this batch.

We also finally have all the Dr. scientist stuff back in stock except for the new RRR which has not shipped to dealers yet.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

howdy,

The new Catalinbread Formula no. 5 pedals arrived recently. Man, they are killer if you are looking for vintage 5E3 style tones!

Please Drop me an email if you want one.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey there,

The new Blackout effectors Mantra pedals are here and we also got some empress Vintage Modified Superdlays in stock.

Please Drop me an email at [email protected] if you want one.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got a bunch of creepy fingers pedals back in stock. also, got the 3Leaf groove regulators in stock today. Killer Pedal based on the old Lovetone Meatball circuit!

3Leaf pedals

I have a metric @#$% tonne of trade-ins here right now (New Arrivals). I need to move alot of the used stuff in a hurry. If you want more than a couple pedals, you will get them for pretty much what I have into them. just mention this post.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Holy @#$%.

got the snazzy FX boxes in stock now. They are seriously deep. Like 6 hours of tweaking deep.

Snazzy!!!!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hai guys and gals!

Got my shipment of Lightfoot labs goatkeeper GK3's today.

Lightfoot Labs section










There are 5 currently unspoken for if you were wanting one.

also, i have 5 beautiful Nik huber guitars in stock currently. They are unbelievably nice. I gotta get on with selling them quickly or i will want to keep each of them. SRSLY.










I got 2nd, 4th and 5th from the left in the picture after the MTL Guitar show was over.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

The new Bigtonemusicbrewery Royal Beaver pedals just arrived. By far, the best overall Big Muff style pedal in history:

Royal Beaver










Not for the meek


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got a bunch of custom colour Van amps Sole-mate Reverb pedals in stock. These units sound great and are much more reasonably priced than others on the market.

VanAmps


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Plutoneium Chi wah wahs are in stock again! These things are really killer and take up no room on your board. check them out here:

Plutoneium


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey folks,

Just got tonnes of new stuff in here including the new Re-issue A/DA pedals which are killer!!

Remember to mention that you are part of this forum for free shipping.

I have a huge glut of trade-ins here as well. Mention this forum to get 15% off any used pedal.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Scott,

Sent you an email about the Nik huber's... Let me know if you got it - been having problems with my look.ca account today.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Remember to mention that you are part of this forum for free shipping.


Damn, if I'd known that I might have mentioned it the past 3 or 4 times.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

jcon said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Sent you an email about the Nik huber's... Let me know if you got it - been having problems with my look.ca account today.
> 
> ...


Hey Man, just figured out that my emails have been bouncing. I PM'd you a couple responses. Your emails seems to be reaching me, but my responses don't make it back thru to you.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Damn, if I'd known that I might have mentioned it the past 3 or 4 times.


There is always next time


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Hey Man, just figured out that my emails have been bouncing. I PM'd you a couple responses. Your emails seems to be reaching me, but my responses don't make it back thru to you.


PM replied...

Joe


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

jcon said:


> PM replied...
> 
> Joe


Thanks! Hopefully see you on sat.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just picked up the EBS line of pedals. I needed sometihng for the Bass players and these pedals do the trick. Designed and built in Sweden, EBS effect pedals have a solid reputation among working musicians for their reliability and sound. These high quality effects are simply the natural choice for any serious player. 

EBS pedals info


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Folks,

The new Catalinbread Montavillian echo pedals have arrived and they are super nice.

Montavillian Echo


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Folks,

Just got a bunch more Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah pedals in stock here 










Big List of Gear

They have been selling like mad lately.

Free shipping for Forumites!


----------



## singlecoilgod (Mar 8, 2011)

I dealt with Scott. He is real cool guy and very trustworthy...I bought an ehx electric mistress...


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

singlecoilgod said:


> I dealt with Scott. He is real cool guy and very trustworthy...I bought an ehx electric mistress...


Thanks Man! How you been doing?


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Got a tonne of new stuff in. 

Diamond Memory Lane JR's, Catalinbread Perseus pedals, Empress Multi-drives, Cusack tap-a-delays, BigtoneMusicBrewery Royal Beavers.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Tossing you a free bump Scott. I just realized I haven't bought anything from you in too damn long and it's kind of all your fault. Thanks to some good help from you over the years I'm very happy with my rig and my tone these days.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Tossing you a free bump Scott. I just realized I haven't bought anything from you in too damn long and it's kind of all your fault. Thanks to some good help from you over the years I'm very happy with my rig and my tone these days.


Thanks!

When you buy the right stuff, that tends to happen. You have always bought pretty smart, so I am not surprised that you are still digging on your equipment. 

Always my pleasure to help you.

How's the Brigade doing? Playing alot?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When you buy the right stuff, that tends to happen. You have always bought pretty smart, so I am not surprised that you are still digging on your equipment.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. The CD release party went nicely and things seem to be building well. So far so good.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Thanks Scott. The CD release party went nicely and things seem to be building well. So far so good.


Cool, glad to hear it is rolling well. I really dug the tunes.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

The New Eventide Space Reverb Stompbox is in stock, but won't be for long. Drop me an email at [email protected] if you want one. I have few left here unspoken for.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just picked up a Menatone Pleasure Trem and Lava cable off Scott this week, thanks Scott!
I got the pedal the following day. Great to deal with. Thanks again!

Ryan


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

I got a Wampler Triple Recstortion from him this week - got here in 2 days. KILLER Pedal, one of the limited run of 100


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

riffboy76 said:


> Just picked up a Menatone Pleasure Trem and Lava cable off Scott this week, thanks Scott!
> I got the pedal the following day. Great to deal with. Thanks again!
> 
> Ryan


Hey Ryan,

It was a pleasure dealing with you


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

v-verb said:


> I got a Wampler Triple Recstortion from him this week - got here in 2 days. KILLER Pedal, one of the limited run of 100


Those things are really killer. Nothing on the market can give you realistic Cab resonance at lower volume levels like that thing.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Those things are really killer. Nothing on the market can give you realistic Cab resonance at lower volume levels like that thing.


Agreed 100% Scott! How many of those do you have left? I was cranking the amp today with the pedal and hi-gain does not get any better.

Cheers

nigel


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

v-verb said:


> Agreed 100% Scott! How many of those do you have left? I was cranking the amp today with the pedal and hi-gain does not get any better.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> nigel


I only have a few left and I will likely keep one for myself.


----------



## JazzLix (Nov 8, 2010)

Never got the chance to say thanks for the two Catalinbread pedals you sent my way last month. 
Cheers bud, and bump for a great dealer


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

JazzLix said:


> Never got the chance to say thanks for the two Catalinbread pedals you sent my way last month.
> Cheers bud, and bump for a great dealer


Thanks man, It was a pleasure dealing with you!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone else in here. Scott is a great guy to deal with.
I've bought a few pedals on a couple of deals. Great service and advice!

btw, Scott, the VFE Fiery Red Horse is a great fuzz! Great pedal! You hit that one right on the nose. 
Very versitile and well built.
The WMD Utility Parametric EQ is really quite good too. Very happy with it.

See there folks, two pedals that I wanted but didn't know where to start. 
Scott asked me a few questions and bingo, nail on the head!

Thanks Scott, I'm a happy customer indeed!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I have to agree with everyone else in here. Scott is a great guy to deal with.
> I've bought a few pedals on a couple of deals. Great service and advice!
> 
> btw, Scott, the VFE Fiery Red Horse is a great fuzz! Great pedal! You hit that one right on the nose.
> ...


Thanks man,

I am always stoked to help! Unless someone just emails outright wanting to buy very specific pedals, I always try to ask some questions to make sure people are getting the right stuff.

The VFE is really nice stuff esp. for the money. WMD makes killer stuff too. William from WMD is a great guy too. I have met up with him a couple times in Anaheim during NAMM. We made him an honourary canuck for the week, topping him up nightly with large quantities of Crown royal and canadian club.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Scott,

I was looking at the BYOC looper box

does this work as an ABY box? or is it purely a looper?

additionally, do you sell just stomp box pieces? (foot switches and cases - i suppose an ABY box would have the same components as the looper)


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

blam said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I was looking at the BYOC looper box
> 
> ...


Sorry, it only works as a looper. Kinda a rapidfire looper that lets you have two separate loops that you can either toggle between or completely bypass if that makes any sense to you 

We are not carrying any parts thus far, sorry. Maybe someday...

ABY boxes are a bit tricky unless you can deal with the Ground loop hum possibilties. I may have a fairly cheap solution to this soon, but until then I gotta keep mum


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Sorry, it only works as a looper. Kinda a rapidfire looper that lets you have two separate loops that you can either toggle between or completely bypass if that makes any sense to you
> 
> We are not carrying any parts thus far, sorry. Maybe someday...
> 
> ABY boxes are a bit tricky unless you can deal with the Ground loop hum possibilties. I may have a fairly cheap solution to this soon, but until then I gotta keep mum


If you can get by with an AB box, I just got the Road Rage kit from Scott for dirt cheap. Working out so well I'll be depending on it on stage at NXNE this week.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> If you can get by with an AB box, I just got the Road Rage kit from Scott for dirt cheap. Working out so well I'll be depending on it on stage at NXNE this week.


Indeed, as James says, As long as you have no ground loop problems that will work fine. I think I have a couple already built in stock too. 

BTW, James, We are def. staying at the Hyatt. Mebbe Drinks before Swervedriver this Friday? I think we will try and catch the one opener as well as it is Cummings new band.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd prefer an ABY at this point but I may change my mind in the future. Thanks for the info


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Indeed, as James says, As long as you have no ground loop problems that will work fine. I think I have a couple already built in stock too.
> 
> BTW, James, We are def. staying at the Hyatt. Mebbe Drinks before Swervedriver this Friday? I think we will try and catch the one opener as well as it is Cummings new band.


Sweet and done. Shoot me an email or give me a call with the plan and I'm in.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

blam said:


> I'd prefer an ABY at this point but I may change my mind in the future. Thanks for the info


Cool, Thanks.


----------



## Stratogibson (May 30, 2008)

sent Scott an email today, hoping he can help me out...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

He usually answers e-mail pretty promptly.
I've phoned him on occasion, his number is on the site.
It seems to be a lot easier and quicker to do it over the phone sometimes.

He hasn't steered me wrong yet, great guy!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Stratogibson said:


> sent Scott an email today, hoping he can help me out...


Sorry, was out of town, working on getting my website updated.

Did I send an email to you yet? I think 
I am now caught up again.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

sulphur said:


> He usually answers e-mail pretty promptly.
> I've phoned him on occasion, his number is on the site.
> It seems to be a lot easier and quicker to do it over the phone sometimes.
> 
> He hasn't steered me wrong yet, great guy!


Thanks man


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

sh333 said:


> working on getting my website updated.
> .


Say it ain't so, Scott.

Are you going to bring in into the 90's?

<Just kidding, I love you man!>


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Say it ain't so, Scott.
> 
> Are you going to bring in into the 90's?
> 
> <Just kidding, I love you man!>


LOLZ, indeed I gotta do it because so many people are browsing on smartphones etc.

A real good buddy of mine has offered to do it cheap and good. Really looking forward to getting it wrapped.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

We have tonnes and tonnes of trade-ins here right now. Most are listed here:

http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/used_gear.htm


and here: http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/Newarrivals.htm

Some nice deals on alot of the stuff and many of the pedals look brand new.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Scott, your site's not coming up


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

v-verb said:


> Scott, your site's not coming up


Working on getting it switched over to a new server. Should be partially up now on new digs. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hey scott, are you able to get the champlifier kits by BYOC?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

ooh, never seen that, I want one too!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

blam said:


> hey scott, are you able to get the champlifier kits by BYOC?


Sure thing, drop me a line at [email protected] with your shipping address and I will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is some really big news for Axe...and you shall receive. As you can see, We finally have a new website/store set up now (courtesy of ssoftltd.com).

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/

Our old, rickety website is still available at archives.axeandyoushallreceive.com in case there is something nostalgic there that you still need to access, but it will no longer be updated. In the meantime, feel free to start frequenting this one. Any comments positive or negative will be welcomed so that we can further improve the interface.

It is our intention to eventually have every new product that we sell available for purchase via shopping cart. This is a somewhat monumental task, so in the meantime, you can still order items from brands that have not been added to the shopping cart database by simply emailing me directly (they are in stock, just not added to the Shopping cart database yet!). Not all countries are loaded in the shipping database as of yet, so if where you live is not listed, just email us and I can get you a shipping quote etc.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Been crazy busy round here lately. Got some great new lines including Jackson Ampworks and Mastery Bridges. If you play any sort of offset fender like a Jag, Mustang or Jazzmaster, you will want one of these bridges trust me!

Mastery Bridges | Axe... And You Shall Receive


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Your website is beautiful.
Congrats!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

ElectricMojo said:


> Your website is beautiful.
> Congrats!


Thanks man! Just got my new logo up there today. David Medel did the logo work and I should have a bunch of t-shirt designs printed up eventually.

GigPosters.com - Weird Beard 72

https://twitter.com/#!/WeirdBeard_72

He does cool stuff.

My good buddy Adrian did the website work: Welcome to SSoftLtd.com | SSoftLtd.com

If you ever need some website work done for Electric Mojo I can highly recommend him.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Been crazy busy round here lately. Got some great new lines including Jackson Ampworks and Mastery Bridges. If you play any sort of offset fender like a Jag, Mustang or Jazzmaster, you will want one of these bridges trust me!
> 
> Mastery Bridges | Axe... And You Shall Receive


If you have a heavy right hand like me, you can't even consider playing a Jazzmaster or Jaguar without one of these. Worth every cent.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> If you have a heavy right hand like me, you can't even consider playing a Jazzmaster or Jaguar without one of these. Worth every cent.


So true, I had a couple come thru here that were equipped and the improvement is amazing. Super keen to be selling them now.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Scott, the new website looks great! Will I be seeing you at the Montreal Guitar Show this year? I can't believe it's only a few weeks away (yikes).

Mike


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Mike Potvin said:


> Scott, the new website looks great! Will I be seeing you at the Montreal Guitar Show this year? I can't believe it's only a few weeks away (yikes).
> 
> Mike


Absolutely, Me and my oldest boy will be there again. What cool stuff are you bringing?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH Good...the old site was like a flash back to 1995..LOL....MUCH improvement Scott..


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

al3d said:


> OH Good...the old site was like a flash back to 1995..LOL....MUCH improvement Scott..


Indeed, it was pretty terrible. Did the job though


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

sh333 said:


> Absolutely, Me and my oldest boy will be there again. What cool stuff are you bringing?


I'll have some fun stuff for you to sample  I should be shooting pictures this weekend and I may try to start a quick thread here. I was planning to give you a call before the show just to touch base.

Mike


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Mike Potvin said:


> I'll have some fun stuff for you to sample  I should be shooting pictures this weekend and I may try to start a quick thread here. I was planning to give you a call before the show just to touch base.
> 
> Mike


Awesome! It would be good to touch base ahead of time. Do you know what night the Luthier's party is on? Fishbone is playing one night and I am hoping it is not the same night.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Folks, 

Finally got some more Randy's Revenge Pedals from Fairfield, drop me an email if you want one.

Tone King Falcons are on their way here as well. I have 4 coming and 2 are spoken for. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Some pics from the MTL Guitar show:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.374434325945036.88760.117395491648922&type=1&l=cb4c291963



It was an amazing show. I highly recommend it.​


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wren and Cuff The Caprid pedals have finally arrived here:

Wren and Cuff - The Caprid | Axe... And You Shall Receive

They are as killer as I suspected.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Tons of used pedals here from trade-ins. Lots of Bargains and if you let me know you saw it here, you can take another 10% off the used price as a Guitars Canada Member until the end of Sept.

Used and Vintage Effects Pedals | Axe... And You Shall Receive

and here too:

New Arrivals | Axe... And You Shall Receive


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

You've got a lot of cool stuff in stock! All the best.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

ElectricMojo said:


> You've got a lot of cool stuff in stock! All the best.


Thanks man. Badly need to reduce the used inventory here. It is getting the better of me


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Been posting a ton of high hes. pics up on our facebook page and listing some special deals for facebook page members.

https://www.facebook.com/Axeandyoushallreceive

Some stuff is vintage stuff and some is boutique.

Also, we got some BYOC pedals built up in wicked painted boxes from Gashpaint in the UK:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.389139191141216.93261.117395491648922&type=3&l=34c0a30498


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Talons are here!!

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/product/earthquaker-devices-talons-overdrive


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey there,

In an effort to rid ourselves of an enormous amount of trade-ins that we have laying around here, I started up a tumblr account. I will periodically (usually once or twice a day) post up some killer deals on used stuff we have taken in.

The tumblr is here: http://axeandyoushallreceive.tumblr.com

It gets echoed to our twitter (https://twitter.com/AXEANDYOUSHALL) and Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/Axeandyoushallreceive) pages to, if you do not follow Tumblr.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Started using Reverb a bit ago to clear out used and trade-in stuff here:

Axe...and You Shall Receive | Reverb

Some pretty decent deals abound.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey folks,

The never ending vast array of social Media (that we seem to need to maintain nowadays) now includes Instagram. 

Axe...and You Shall Receive (@axeandyoushallreceive) • Instagram photos and videos

Please join us if you do that sort of thing! We post all sorts of stuff up there including pics of our dogs, kids and Dat Boi, so it not always on topic if you only want to see guitar stuff.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Canuck Members with significant others looking for last minute gift for you, we can help. Please have them email me at [email protected] directly rather than simply buying thru the website and as a courtesy I will cover the shipping costs for them. Any wife/husband/girlfriend/boyfriend who is cool enough to buy the gift of gear for their loved ones deserve respect and a break


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Canuck Members with significant others looking for last minute gift for you, we can help. Please have them email me at [email protected] directly rather than simply buying thru the website and as a courtesy I will cover the shipping costs for them. Any wife/husband/girlfriend/boyfriend who is cool enough to buy the gift of gear for their loved ones deserve respect and a break


If I give your email to my girlfriend, she will ask you to block me from doing business with you!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> If I give your email to my girlfriend, she will ask you to block me from doing business with you!


Probably a keeper


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Probably a keeper


Don't worry, she is but I'm bad with money and gear!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

TimH said:


> Scott is a super guy to deal with. I've bought a few things and done a trade or 2 with him. He's always been friendly, up front and shipped things promptly.


I have bought a pedal from scott...good guy +1


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks man!! Always a pleasure!!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Being that it is summer and summer is almost always slow, it is an excellent time for you to hit us up for deals on high end guitars. It is also our business year end so taxes hurt bad. 

Guitars | Axe... And You Shall Receive

If you see anything that you might like, we can likely do some significant sort of deal for you on any high end Luthier built piece we have in stock. This is applicable til mid Sept, unless we sell a bunch of stuff really quickly.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Folks, running a little Canadian Thanksgiving sale on Reverb. Really deep discounts on EarthQuaker stuff as we are no longer carrying the line.

Canadian Thanksgiving Sale!!!

Ends late Monday night.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

We have a small bunch of Shallow waters back in stock if any one is looking:

Fairfield Circuitry Shallow Water K-Field Modulator | Axe... And You Shall Receive


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

The new Southampton stuff is pretty killer. We are fully stocked for now:

Southampton Pedals | Axe... And You Shall Receive


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sh333 said:


> The new Southampton stuff is pretty killer. We are fully stocked for now:
> 
> Southampton Pedals | Axe... And You Shall Receive


Cool, nice to see they are getting bigger!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

The new Subdecay Quasar is pretty amazing if you dig phasers that can be heavily tweaked:

Subdecay Quasar Phaser v4 | Axe... And You Shall Receive


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey folks, just a heads up that we are dealing Stringjoy strings if anyone is curious about them. I am obviously biased but i love them.

Stringjoy Guitar Strings | Custom Guitar Strings & Bass Strings

They are not up on the website but if you want a deal on 5-10 sets, hit me up for forum member pricing. I would love to spread the word a bit about these strings. they are killer and the folks who own the company are good people.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

The Benson Preamp is pretty stellar and we actually have some in stock still: 

Benson Amps Preamp | Axe... And You Shall Receive

We are Souldier Strap dealers (Souldier | Axe... And You Shall Receive) as well. I can offer really great deals on straps when purchasing a pedal at the same time, just HMU via email or thru the site.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Got some of the limited edition colorway Spaceman Polaris in today. these pedals blew my mind and that rarely happens at this point in my life of gear 

Spaceman Effects | Axe... And You Shall Receive


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got the new Caroline pedal in stock. Super musical chorus vibrato type thing. Really killer!

Caroline Guitar Company Somersault Lo-Fi Modulator

New Trem from Subdecay landed as well. Equally nice!

Subdecay TremCoder – Tremolo / Sequencer


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got batches of these in rust or Black finish:

Industrialectric GENERATOR 7446 | Axe... And You Shall Receive

seriously one of the most fun and musical fuzzes I have ever used and I have used a few...


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope everyone is doing ok thru' this time.

I am sure lots of folks are shelving gear purchases due to job losses and other uncertainties etc, but we are a home-based business so we are still shipping if you are looking to use your isolation time to create music.

This one here is keeping me sane while trapped with 4 boys and a wife:

Rainger FX Drone Rainger - Digital Delay


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

sold!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woah, those are nice guitars!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Indeed, they are. Would consider keeping both if not for needing some extra cash for some home repair issues.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Finally got some more of these in stock:










More info here: Snazzy FX Tracer City


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Caroline Re-stock has finally arrived if you were looking for anything:

Caroline Guitar Company

Been sold out of a lot of these for some time now. Grab them while ya can...


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

GFI system and Horizon devices is fully re-stocked for the time being if anyone has been waiting. Also, have one Bartel Amp left in stock currently with no re-stock imminent.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got a batch of these custom color Diamond Memory Lane DLX's in seafoam green. they look and sound killer:

Diamond Pedals Memory Lane DLX (Limited Edition Seafoam Colorway)


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

We got some of the limited edition White/White Sputniks, in case any folks here are into the Limited edition Spaceman stuff:

Spaceman Sputnik III Germanium Fuzz (Limited Edition White /White)


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

We now stock Strandberg guitars and We also Got another batch of 29 Pedals EUNA, Cooper FX Generation Loss and Arcades pedals and the new Spaceman Effects Aurora Analog Flanger this week:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

For those that dig the Fuzz, this limited edition Canadian only version of the 4HM Massif looks and sounds amazing:










Frost Giant Electronics Massif (4 Horsemen Limited Edition)


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got a full re-up from Spiral electric:

Spiral Electric FX


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Latest Eventide stuff just landed. They sounds killer!

Eventide UltraTap Pedal

Eventide UltraTap Pedal


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Actually have a few of these left here which is exceedingly rare for any 29 Pedals product. they are amazing:





__





29 Pedals OAMP | Axe... And You Shall Receive







www.axeandyoushallreceive.com


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Anyone looking for Milkman Sound amps, we have a small quantity of them (some in custom finishes) on hand ready to ship:*

*Milkman Sound*



























***Should have some sweet custom Benson Amps in stock soon also.*


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Also, got some of the exotic wood cabinets in stock in then One watt, 5 watt and 20 W:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got a decent sized batch of Ceriatone centuras in stock (some colorways have sold out already, sorry).

CeriaTone makes one of the most accurate replicas of the Klon Centaur circuits right down to the sandcast enclosures that set the original pedal apart. The Centura looks as good as it sounds. Accurate down the most minute detail and selling for a tiny fraction of what the original KLON pedals now go for.

We sell these for the correct retail price unlike alot of dealers in North America who have jacked the price quite a bit. Avoid predatory BS pricing and grab one at the retail price here while they last (next order is around 3-4 month off):

Ceriatone Centura Professional Overdrive
































































the packaging on these is a tad large so shipping costs are somewhat higher than most items we sell.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

The new Pop Top Boost from Milkman Sound takes its inspiration from the classic American recording consoles of the 1970s. Tim designed a discrete Op Amp which fits the standard 2520 footprint and put it into a modern pedal enclosure for use with guitar or any other instrument that uses 1/4” phone connectors. If you are an audio geek, you might just find this amazing. It sounds so damn good.

More info here: Milkman Sound Pop Top Boost


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Some great new Idiotbox pedals just rolled in here:

IdiotBox Effects










Best bang for buck in the boutique world I think.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Got a few 1981 DRV pedals in stock here for those of you not wanting to pay predatory used market prices:






1981 Inventions DRV | Axe... And You Shall Receive







www.axeandyoushallreceive.com


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

We now offer these killer creations from Moreland Magnetics:

Moreland Magnetics


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Just got another batch of Ceriatone centuras in stock (all colorways available).*

CeriaTone makes one of the most accurate replicas of the Klon Centaur circuits right down to the sandcast enclosures that set the original pedal apart. The Centura looks as good as it sounds. Accurate down the most minute detail and selling for a tiny fraction of what the original KLON pedals now go for.

We sell these for the correct retail price unlike alot of dealers in North America who have jacked the price quite a bit. Avoid predatory BS pricing and grab one at the retail price here while they last (next order is around 3-4 month off):

Ceriatone Centura Professional Overdrive

the packaging on these is a tad large so shipping costs are somewhat higher than most items we sell. Limit of one per customer, sorry.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

We are now a Seuf Guitars dealer in Canada. These things are super sweet:

Seüf Guitars




























*Also, we Just got another batch of Ceriatone centuras in stock (all colorways available).*

We sell these for the correct retail price unlike alot of dealers in North America who have jacked the price quite a bit. Avoid predatory BS pricing and grab one at the retail price here while they last (next order is around 3-4 month off):

Ceriatone Centura Professional Overdrive

the packaging on these is a tad large so shipping costs are somewhat higher than most items we sell. Limit of one per customer, sorry.


----------



## Dorman (5 mo ago)

Whoa! Didn’t know you were a dealer for Seuf guitars. You always have a killer collection of brands Scott!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Indeed, the Strat style sold, but we still have a couple in stock currently. they are so well done!


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Do you ever get any of those Milkman Mini stacks? I think its a 5w head and an 8" cab


----------



## Dorman (5 mo ago)

Oooh black and shoreline gold Jm style. Better hide my visa


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

elburnando said:


> Do you ever get any of those Milkman Mini stacks? I think its a 5w head and an 8" cab


Can order in anything you want, but we typically only actively stock Combos.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Tonnes of Lightspeeds back in stock finally:










Greer Amps

Easily one of the best overdrives on the market (ever!)


----------



## Dorman (5 mo ago)

sh333 said:


> Tonnes of Lightspeeds back in stock finally:
> 
> View attachment 454238
> 
> ...


look at all those color ways! I foolishly sold my LS a few months back chasing something else, but may need to grab another one.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Can't blame ya! Nick has such a great ear and his Lightspeed pedals just sound right for some many applications.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Pretty Stoked to announce We are the Travis Bean Designs dealer for Canada. We also do EGC and Dunable now. Literally raining amazing instruments here lately.


----------

